# Anonymizer-like HTTP/URL proxy

## jeffrice

Hi,

I am trying to find a relatively simple proxy program that will allow me to get around a firewall.  Basically, I have a laptop behind a firewall that blocks a number of sites that I'd like to visit, and I want to use my home machine to get around it.  But I don't want to be proxied the entire time -- just for the couple sites that are a problem.

So what I am really looking for is a program that will allow me to enable the proxy by chaining together two URLs.  ie http://proxy.home.net?blocked.site.org

This must be possible, since there are a gaggle of sites out there that do this... Anonymizer, The Cloak, Guardster, etc.  Are there free programs that do this?

Jeff

----------

## nixnut

privoxy maybe

----------

## zervus

If you're using Firefox, there's a tool called SwitchProxy which lets you easily switch your proxy settings.

On the downside, you would still have to switch manually (though more comfortable)...

----------

## meeneque

I know that it's kind of necro reply. But the problem mentioned by OP is the same I have. I've got almost everything blocked at work and I would like to be able to read some of those sites. I am able to connect to my box at home through ports 443 or 80. So that would be the best solution for me. Does anybody come with a solution?

TIA

----------

## Malvineous

I run an SSH server on port 443, so that I can SSH into it over the HTTPS proxy running on the "locked down" network.  SSH can forward arbitrary ports so I only forward the ones I'm interested in (IMAP and Jabber) but you could forward one to a Squid proxy (either your own or your ISP's), then any sites you proxy via 127.0.0.1 on the forwarded port will go via Squid.

This does mean you'd have to set up proxies as opposed to using a nice URL like the OP requested, but you can just make your own autoproxy file to tell the browser which domains you want forwarded over which proxies - which has the advantage that your browsing is "seamless", in that you don't have to remember to use certain URLs to access some sites.

----------

## elgato319

Just use glype.

List of Free Proxy Sites: http://list.glype.com/

or run it on your home server. It's really easy to setup.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Glype Proxy requires PHP5 with cURL enabled.
> 
> The optional caching feature also requires read/write file permissions to the cache folder.
> ...

 

----------

## evan18h

 *zervus wrote:*   

> If you're using Firefox, there's a tool called SwitchProxy which lets you easily switch your proxy settings.
> 
> On the downside, you would still have to switch manually (though more comfortable)...

 

I can also suggest using FoxyProxy, it has a pattern list for the domains you want to surf on the proxy, it will automatically switch.

----------

## dequeued

I find tinyproxy is very good, it doesn't do authentication, but it is a quick and dirty http proxy you can install right away.

----------

## ToeiRei

What about the tor-network? (The Onion Router) and Privoxy?

Just my two cents...

Rei

----------

